# Why would anyone want a mac?



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

_deleted_


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Because not everybody in the world is you.

Nobody cares about your computer's specs, by the way.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I wanted a mac a long time ago, still kind of want one honestly. We used macs in my Digital Photography class, they seemed a lot easier to work with when it came to editing movies/video clips, etc,. But, I don't know. Everyone has their own preference.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I've recorded music with a pc and a mac and it's definitely a lot easier with a mac!
As far as I know photo editing and digital drawing is a lot easier on a mac

it's for different purposes really


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I find it easier to use than pc.

I don't play any games so it suits my purposes (internet, Microsoft Word, loading pictures and simple junk like that) and looks nice.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Design work and movie editing and photography work, more or less Macs are for people who work with design type work; that is what they were made for and that is what most of the programs made for them focus on.

For everything else you use a PC, you can game on a mac if you want but you are limited and are better off just buying a console.

Note: To simplify further, Macs are for Work , PC's are for play; my macs are both used primarily for design work and I have one that ONLY is for work.
If I want to play I turn on my consoles, I prefer the controller to the keyboard anyway.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

because they're hipsters and they like things with an apple logo



The only apple product I would "consider" getting is an apple TV.



and I didn't realize that " design work" was not possible on a PC


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

mac blows


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> because their hipsters and they like things with an apple logo
> 
> The only apple product I would "consider" getting is an apple TV.
> 
> and I didn't realize that " design work" was not possible on a PC


It is possible to do design work on a PC but macs are made/built for design that is what they are best at, they were not originally hipster products they were "Industry standard" for design and are as I said work computers.

If you want a computer that is created for the purpose of working with Graphics, Images and Video get a mac, if you want something for fun get a pc or build a pc with Linux.

So for most people Macs are not what they really want or need, especially since post Lion they got rid of bootcamp (so unless you transferred a Bootcamp from snow leopard you are stuck).
I am not being biased I have used both Mac and PC, I am just saying the truth Macs are best at working with design, video, photos, and graphics; if you are not in a field that deals with those don't get a mac.

It's that simple.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> This makes no sense what so ever
> 
> The pc usually has better specs resulting in faster and better quality work.
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense if you knew what the Industry Standard in design was, I did not get my Mac's because they were "shiny" I got them because they are Industry standard and many design programs made for mac do work better on them than on a PC.
How do I know?
Because a fair amount of my fellow designers and design students have both Mac and PC and they noticed the difference, Mac's are just better at design and they are industry standard which means if you are in the Industry unless you want to spend extra time converting the file to Mac format and possibly losing data or having a project killing error you get a Mac.

There are features in say Adobe Indesign that are excluded from the PC version, in fact many Design programs do this it is like why most games don't market to Mac it isn't that they can't run fast enough or do the job it is just it isn't the "standard" gaming platform.

How do you know the PC results in faster better quality work?
Are you trained in the field of Graphic Design, Motion Graphics, Digital Photography, Web Design, Visual Communications, or anything in that area of expertise?

Do you know all the tricks the programs can do?
Do you know all the mac only shortcut keys built into design programs?
What is your proof, do you know people in the Industry itself who say this?
Or are you just saying this because you prefer PC's over Macs?

What specs are you talking about?
Screen resolution? Shortcuts? or is this related to gaming and running speed?
Guess what a mac is better at screen resolution for Design, almost all the Design program shortcuts only work on mac, they are/were built originally for DESIGNERS and video editing and audio work; they are work computers not every day computers they are not meant to be.

This is like saying "The Jeep sucks because it isn't fuel efficient" when it isn't supposed to be for hell's sake it was invented for combat purpose and to last (and literally take hits); try taking a Prius into a combat zone and see how long it lasts.

I want your proof that Macs are not better for design, and not just a youtube video but real Industry proof!
You probably don't have it, because you probably just wanted to make this thread to bash macs in the first place when you don't even know what they are made to do and who they were focused on when they were designed.

Oh and with Bootcamp I can play PC programs too, if I have a external I can also go in and modify my second profile like a PC; shocking right

However my computers are for Designing, they are work computers not play computers; if I want to play I turn on a console.:yes

Note: For coding work and 3d imaging/simulating Pc's are better, interestingly the layers of images later used for 3d modeling tend to be built on mac though. You have to understand Mac's and PC's are both good at what they were built/designed to do, instead of being all "baaah PC Powah over 9 thousand graaah I hate macs must smash all who know what they are used for and ignore their points buahahaha" you should try to do that.

Oh and FYI I will kick your arse in Bushido Blade, chachachacha chachacha gintza!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would have agreed sometime back but Windows 8 really made me stop and wonder. It seems the great ideas they're coming up with over at MS are becoming increasingly dreadful. It's unfortunate they have such a monopoly with so many people. Now they think they can just throw their weight around because people don't have many choices.

Windows used to be worth what it costs but there's no way I'd pay $100 for W8.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> if I were to choose between windows 8 and osx, i would go with osx.
> 
> windows vista also was painful to use too


 I didn't like Vista when I first used it either but I got used to it. It was just a bit quirky. Windows 8 made me want to uninstall it ASAP. And I did as soon as I got my hands on W7. I haven't looked back. And won't for as long as there is a single alternative to W8.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Macs are made for hipsters to look cool at Starbucks.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> You could get a PC for the same price of a mac usually has a much better graphics card and cputhan the mac it is competing with. Since the pc graphic card is usually better, it has more CUDA cores, higher clock speeds, more voltage control, etc. Putting any software aside, the pc will win based solely on the higher grade components.
> 
> You're implying that only one software exists and that software seems to only utilize the mac shortcuts. Your saying that just because I own a PC, I have limited hotkeys because I don't have an apple branded keyboard. Guaranteed some programs on the pc have more or less hotkeys making your statement irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Your a teenager, and obviously out solely to bash everyone who uses mac.
You are here to boost your self perceived ego, and you are not reading or getting the point I have made.
You are not a designer, your views come solely from the views of one who compares macs to pc's despite them being made for different purposes.
And software means nothing if the code is not secure or does not work properly..it is not as easy as putting hardware together you know you have to write the code to get it to work at optimal levels.
I am not a coder, but I do know that much.

That is what you do not get, they are made for different purposes they are different tools; and no PC's will not outperform mac in design even if you put different software in it that is like saying putting a car engine into a boat will make it run on land.

No I was referring to the Adobe suites in particular and a few other select programs that are focused at DESIGNERS and marketed to DESIGNERS who generally use the industry standard MAC; so obviously the shortcuts for programs made by Adobe are keyed into the apple keyboard because well guess what their market uses?
If you read my post instead of skimming it for information to fuel your baseless argument you would of picked up on that.
(note: the exception is Acrobat and flash)

Internal specs, cool a pc has more universal ones and faster frame rate for gaming and videos (which for the record does not have anything to do with video editing..just playing videos; editing requires more than frame rate) which are great for a normal person for every day things.
Macs are considered the Industry Standard in graphic Design and Film Production I do not know how much more simpler I can put it and I doubt you will even listen; hell I doubt you even know what typography is and why macs are better at that.

I know about Hakintosh, everyone knows about it and it's been possible to hackintosh since Kodiak and Cheetah and quite frankly you knowing about it does not prove your point.

You are what 15?
Let me guess your computers primary use is basic script coding and gaming with mods, FB, chatting, surfing, and a side of homework right?
Of course in that case PC's are better, I said they were better for that a post or two ago.

But when it comes to Graphic Design, Photo editing, and Film Making macs are better, they are Industry Standard and that is why I use them.
In a Industry where most people use Macs and most clients expect this it is just smart to use Macs, this is reality.

You can fanboy all you want, go rage city over how your preferred tool is better than another even if it isn't in some areas; rage against the machine honestly after reading your lack of real explanation and lack of even trying to comprehend what I am saying.

Which is simply that as a Graphic Design student I use Industry Standard, which is Mac; because for what I do it is better.
For the *particular* field I am in Macs are standard.

I never insulted PC's I should add, I merely answered your question and you went all crazy fanboy at me; all I have been doing is explaining to one who won't listen.










Note: I have class tomorrow so I will not respond to this any more, mainly because it is obvious to me you will not listen to reason and I do not need my anxiety to spike as a result of this.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello. 

I'm a professional Web Designer and I would just like to clear some things up. Mac is the standard in graphic design like it or not this is fact - there is no argument to be made on this particular topic.

Macs used to be the best platform for design and creativity due to the strength of the applications available for it and the fact that Macs are generally built to very high standards. Please keep in mind that I am NOT talking about performance. That is how they became standard in this industry.

And yes there are STILL some mac only applications with designers prefer to use.

In general now days PC and Mac can now basically do exactly the same thing. There is minimal difference now apart from the operating system and how it handles certain things. 

And of course personal preference comes into the fold here also.

These are the facts, take them or leave them.

Now having said that I actually use a PC, because we develop in .net a Microsoft platform so I have used both. No bias here.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Because they're cool :yes


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

For professional use I suppose. Using photoshop and illustrator.
I'd like one for digital art.

My PC is mainly for gaming.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Um, wow. Fanboy much, young grasshopper? :no


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> There so insanely overpriced, the hardware is cheaply made, the OS is very limited, there is almost no games that work with it, and the hardware is so out of date.
> 
> Why would anyone want a $2000 that has the same specs as a $1000 pc?
> 
> ...


All that and a stock cooler?? Comon man!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

T Studdly said:


> For professional use I suppose. Using photoshop and illustrator.


which are programs that are impossible to obtain on a pc


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't agree when someone says macs are for work and pc's are for play. It's like they are saying graphic arts/design is the only work to be done on computers. The only time I have ever touched a mac was a writing class in college and I have been doing my work on computers for over a decade. All document publishing has been on pc. All my engineering design software has been on pc or unix. I've never seen any on a mac. Not saying there aren't any out there, it's just not the "industry standard" for that type of work.

I don't disagree that macs are the standard for digital video/imaging/audio software. That's just not where I work. I'd say that since most companies still use pc's, the majority of work is still being done on them.

A plus for pc's is that you can also play games on them. The specs that allow me to play games well also allow my computer to do work well.


----------



## hexacoda (Sep 9, 2013)

If you want to know, it's pretty easy to find answers to these questions using some simple Google searches. #1 Reason - OS X is Unix based, there's a wide variety of open source tools, the terminal is ready and waiting, and #2 Reason - the UI is nicer, the workflow is easier, and there's many Mac only programs. I doubt I'm allowed to post links but Google easily returns several discussions where actual professionals with useful knowledge and experience chime in.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Because everyone has different taste.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm a professional Web Designer and I would just like to clear some things up. Mac is the standard in graphic design like it or not this is fact - there is no argument to be made on this particular topic.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I am considering on moving the work for my business over to a mac notebook. Although I am a PC user and quite comfortable with it, I still prefer to separate and designate one solely for work.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Cause of the looks i suppose..but i mean not everyone will need those specs unless youre a gamer. Why would you need the latest hardware..Most people aren't buying PC's for gaming or editing software. They just want to browse the web and go on youtube. I do agree that they are a bit overpriced though. I think it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure. I don't personally know anyone who has one. I guess they're more popular in the US.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Ahvav said:


> There so insanely overpriced, the hardware is cheaply made, the OS is very limited, there is almost no games that work with it, and the hardware is so out of date.
> 
> Why would anyone want a $2000 that has the same specs as a $1000 pc?
> 
> ...


Apple was always the one that made the offbeat, non-"clone", computers, starting even before the Macintosh. But, at the beginning, computers were the domain of nerds and businesses, so Apple's quirky designs (and OS) didn't fit in. Once computers became a household product they had a whole new generation of consumers who were neither nerds or accountants, and Apple computers spoke to them.

Then came the ipod, and the rest is history.

But you can trace Apple's legacy as being the alternative, non-computer nerd, computer.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

I've never cared for macs, I've tried them and I admit I like their style, but some things about them annoy me. 

-The price inflation is inexcusable especially since they've been using standard PC parts since '06
-It's too cult-like and self centered.
-I don't like the ui
-I feel insulted that I can't replace the battery myself.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Put it Simply*

There's an overview for the layman:

a compootah
computer
rackmount servers you can't see from one wall to the other without binoculars
wearing a thick coat over another

What I see is a server. Iron Mountain behind the scenes. Not a screen or buttons. PCs are ugly, needing a screwdriver to dismantle. Getting hot and fluffy dirt inside

NOT A TOY for your sofa with pretty pictures

A way to make money
a buzzing telephone / WAN / ASDL switch in need of industrial HVAC to take the heat away from the depot

an x86 IBM PC patched together by MS dismal bugged OS by 60+ cheap worldwide manufacturers is not economical. Made to fail and needing regular replacement

Macs of 1980s and 1990s still boot now. All bought secondhand to maintain easily
In the 2000 years, OS X machines work perfectly as hosts. One 13 years old and one Mac Pro bought in 2008 from PC World as shop display discount - £<1,000 advertised as £1,800. Boot disk died after a year. Replaced and restored for £30

Next plan is to get an old 27" iMac on eBay for a few bucks. All I want is that screen. Never considered any machine without expansion bays for disk & RAM. Can get 16Gb RAM and wi-fi for VNC to see all servers and use network startup. Biggest screen I'll ever see. Get what you want from a machine. Flappylappy in a screen with a stand. I see them overpriced in stores

For work:
MS SQL Server and its offshoots is the only software worth using from the Gatesdom with it's own database OS which runs on VMWare unity on a 64-bit Mac Pro where nothing goes wrong and no need for .NET


----------



## hexacoda (Sep 9, 2013)

I could understand where most of your post was coming from, zstandig, buuuuut...



zstandig said:


> It's too cult-like and self centered.


Just personal experience but I've never seen nor heard from a Mac fanboy (or fangirl). Not one. In the 15 years I've used computers and the Internet. Yet I've lost count of how many people I've seen bashing Apple products. Like I said though, that's just my experience.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's how the unix based OS's work

Windows = Mac < Linux


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm being forced to learn how to use macs for school, and I still don't like it at all. If you're a PC owner and you know what you're doing, you won't get viruses and your computer will rarely screw up or crash. You can't mod a mac either, or replace hardware the same way you can on a desktop PC. It's kind of just insane, really. Hell, I've even done hardware repairs on laptops before. As far as macs go, your only options are - take it to an apple store, or buy a new one. If your desktop PC wonks out, at least you can troubleshoot, and replacing one item of problematic hardware will usually fix it. If you have a computer problem that necessitates you replacing the entire thing, you either just got randomly screwed with some freak electrical problem - or you didn't take care of your computer well to begin with. 

As far as graphic design and music production go, it doesn't matter at all. You're using the same programs (basically) on different platforms. I can't see how someone thinks using Adobe Illustrator on a mac is the slightest bit different from using the same program on a PC.

I have yet to verify it, but apparently macs might be more stable for live performance if you're a DJ. I don't really understand this either though. I use high end audio production programs on a laptop, and I almost never get crashes or glitches.

Apple succeeds so well because people want to be part of the apple brand/identity. They want to sell a certain lifestyle more than they want to sell quality products.

Certain models of ipods/iphones are stable as hell and will last without fail for a reasonable amount of time, but these are few and far in between. I can't even count the number of time I've had ipod problems that made literally zero sense, and the solutions were counter-intuitive and completely ridiculous.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Here's how the unix based OS's work
> 
> Windows = Mac < Linux


Not to be a dick, but I'm pretty sure neither windows nor linux are unix based OSs.

not sure though, I'm no expert.

peace


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

thebadshepard said:


> Not to be a dick, but I'm pretty sure neither windows nor linux are unix based OSs.
> 
> not sure though, I'm no expert.
> 
> peace


linux is named after unix and linus torvalds, so it's obviously based off it, however if you need more formal proof http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux. As for 
windows you may be right, it seems it's a contentious issue for example in this cnet article. Though I do believe unix influenced MS-DOS and therefore modern releases of windows even though it may not be directly based on it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Macs can use less resources than a PC for the same performance. Macs don't have viruses or spyware or malware crap. Mac's just work, and could easily be suited to those who don't want to be bothered with troubleshooting. Macs dont require much maintance. As for the Mac books they have a really nice battery life compared to PC's. I hear people prefer Macs for video editing. Thats about all I know with regards to why someone would choose a Mac over a PC.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Noca said:


> *Macs don't have viruses or spyware or malware crap.*


*Wrong...*

Any and all systems in the computing world are NOT 100% secure. Even a Mac. That rumor is false, plain and simple. But people still believe it due to how much more PCs running Windows there are in the market compared to Unix\Linux systems or Macs. Crackers and virus programmers are ALWAYS finding ways to break systems. Always. This is not fear-mongering, it is just how things are in the IT and software world.

*NOTE: This is the computer-security part of my college education coming out.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Macs have 99.9% fewer malware and virus problems. I have had my MacBook Pro for 3 years and haven't had one problem.

Laptop makers have finally caught up to the mac in terms of features like backlit keyboards and a more solid feeling computer. 

The Apple software like iPhoto lets me organize pictures much better than other applications. It also syncs up to my iPhone (and if I had an iPad, it would update that too). iTunes is the same way with my playlists and mp3's. I have a calendar that I can add something to on my phone and it shows up on my laptop without me having to do anything. That is the way it should be.


----------



## Drakey (Sep 26, 2012)

My Mac accomplishes what I need it for. I got a ton of discounts on it because my mother works in the school system and because I'm a student, so it didn't cost me that much extra.
I don't hate PC fanboys because they use PCs, I think PCs are great computers, but I do hate that PC fanboys feel the overbearing need to start **** with Mac users just because they see somebody using a Mac. We use what we use because we prefer that product, you can use what you want to use, just shut the hell up about what I use.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

1. They want the most flashy, cream of the crop, "best of the best" gadget that Apple products have long been associated with (even though that is false perception by society and not true on every aspect). Just because something looks good and runs smoothly and sleekly it must be the best, apparently.

2. They are a symbol of wealth - which is suppose is true due to the overpricing.

3. Dumb people (most of young society - yes I'm including you, university hipsters) want them because Apple products are generally easier to use and have less clutter.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Windows 8. Logic and Final Cut. Design and build quality.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I agree*

the recent design of Macs has become one-piece with screen and not much option to upgrade. That's sad. lad every Mac I ever owned from Motorola 68xxx chips used by all Atari, Amiga, Sega Arcade & MagaDrive/Genesis 
The PowerPC, now used by Xbox360 (three chips in there) all had drive bays and RAM to add. I got a PowerMac 7600 for little on eBay and super refurbished it with a big fat extra PPC processor with heatsink in a PCI slot
New MacUsers will need extra external drives with thunderbolt for storage

Now it's all Intel and mostly laptop board architecture. Glad it's two quad, 8-core Xeon 64-bit for me and Apple have negotiated with AMD
I can get 32Gb max in there but low budget keeps me to 6Gb for now which keeps Windoze on VMWare happy alongside Unity so all apps are in the dock - eg. Win Task Manager & SQL Server et al. Side off with NO SCREWS for plenty of graphics options, adding wi-fi, SATA or SSD

But old PowerPC G4 OS X still perfect on the network with no monitor, mouse or keyboard and I just want an old 27" iMac to serve as a monitor and they come with 16Gb

would like an old XServe

Got and old ugly piece of Compaq steel xp Win on the floor. Not going near that


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

Because I have the choice, that's why... I like the simplicity of Mac. I have two MacBook Pros and an Iphone 5. I make my own money and I like my Macs. What's your problem? Are you angry because I have a choice to purchase what I please? 

This post was typed on my custom built PC
- ASUS Sabertooth Z77
- i7 3770k OCed to 4.4
- 16 GB DDR3 memory
- TWO OC'ed GTX 680 FTW+ GPUs running SLI
- 512 GB Samsung SSD card
- 256 GB Samsung SSD card
- 1 TB HDD

TLR - Because I can. Get over it.


----------



## hexacoda (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's something that helps explain - a popular article asking web developers what they use, and all 16 say Macs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How do students afford them?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

its trendy


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Because people don't know better. Some _think_ they do because they blindly fall for ad campaigns filled with meaningless buzzwords. The people who actually know what they're really paying for get them because of brand loyalty, aesthetic reasons. or because OS X is the industry standard for something.

Tons of pre-builts are just as bad though. If you want bang for your buck, build.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Because of this:










The PC suddenly went all "HALT". I tried changing the PSU, CPU, RAM and every other component. To date, it's still not working.

(PS: I'm joking. Even though that story is true, I'd never buy an Apple product)


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Peme said:


> Because people don't know better. Some _think_ they do because they blindly fall for ad campaigns filled with meaningless buzzwords. The people who actually know what they're really paying for get them because of brand loyalty, aesthetic reasons. or because OS X is the *industry standard* for something.
> 
> Tons ofpre-builts are just as bad though. If you want bang for your buck, build.


Yet another meaningless buzz word. Just look at the example of Pro Tools. It's the "industry standard" program for recording and audio engineering, yet even the most hardcore fans will admit that it has some really blatant limitations, especially when it comes to working with MIDI. I have to learn how to use it for school, and everything about it feels weird and clunky. It's not just a steep learning curve either. There are other programs that I can just jump right into and navigate fairly well once I learn the basic features, but the "industry standard" Pro Tools frustrates me again and again when I notice yet another basic thing that it cannot do or does not do well, compared to alternate programs.

Also - I don't care what kind of computer people choose to use. It's just annoying when I hear "dude macs can't get viruses", "dude macs are faster/more stable", "dude macs do audio and graphic design better".


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Yet another meaningless buzz word. Just look at the example of Pro Tools. It's the "industry standard" program for recording and audio engineering, yet even the most hardcore fans will admit that it has some really blatant limitations, especially when it comes to working with MIDI. I have to learn how to use it for school, and everything about it feels weird and clunky. It's not just a steep learning curve either. There are other programs that I can just jump right into and navigate fairly well once I learn the basic features, but the "industry standard" Pro Tools frustrates me again and again when I notice yet another basic thing that it cannot do or does not do well, compared to alternate programs.
> 
> Also - I don't care what kind of computer people choose to use. It's just annoying when I hear "dude macs can't get viruses", "dude macs are faster/more stable", "dude macs do audio and graphic design better".


I have zero knowledge about audio software, so I'll take your word for it. However, even if the standard is crappy, it's still the standard. I can understand why somebody would feel most comfortable using the tools everybody else is using.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Polar said:


> Because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

So they could put cheese in it.

ba dum cha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Because I got mine for free and I'm not a gamer so I don't care about that.

Your like a kid that thinks his twaked out Honda civic is better than a stock Corvette.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You're like a kid that thinks his tweaked out Honda civic is better than a stock Corvette.


:yes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

komorikun said:


> How do students afford them?


They are probably richer than you and I. Most UNI tuition costs are enormous.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

sacrieur said:


> so they could put cheese in it.
> 
> Ba dum cha


lol!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

music industry professionals report that it is much more preferable to being using a mac rather than a pc.
in most interviews I have seen for musicians that I have an interest in they almost always have a mac setup rather than a pc. if I could afford the choice i'd probably go for a mac aswell. i'd like to give it a fair try myself before I judge it.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

OK, I think I just bought my first Apple product ever.
This ****er: Apple iMac "Core i5" 3.4 27-Inch (Late 2013)

I don't exactly know why I decided to get that, I think I got infected when I saw a picture of Mac Mini and thought it was cute, and then I saw the iMac 27"...and now I have to eat dirt for the next few months to be able to pay that sexy piece of fruit.

Couple of days ago I would have punched you in the i, if you'd have asked my opinion of Apple and Macs.


----------



## creamtown (Oct 9, 2013)

I think Macbook Pro and Macbook Air are for people who want to show them off in front of public. So usually you will find these people in the cafe or maybe at the mall. But if you really have big budget in your pocket and you're rich, then you will definitely pick up Macbook line rather than regular WIndows laptop just because it will make you proud and feel good about yourself in front of other people, which i think is pathetic but normal as a human. But i never like iOS devices because they are overrated and mediocre at best.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

It's all branding. People who have limited computer knowledge are told Macs are better so they believe it. One look at the specs you can get with even a $600 PC compared to a Mac and it strongly says otherwise.

And not to mention that most of the current games don't even run on Macs. They're a complete rip-off imo.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Macs really are so much easier to use.

And a lot of laptops cost the same as a Mac. The Sony VAIO is about as expensive as my new Macbook, but it has a history of failing.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Because Microsoft ****ed everything up with Windows 8.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wouldn't say that Windows 8 is terrible, but everything I loved about Windows 7 is gone with 8.

They should have designed two separate OS, like Apple did. The reason why the iPad is so successful is because people can buy both a Mac and an iPad, and run different things on both. If I wanted a laptop, I would buy a laptop...but I want a tablet, so I buy something with a tablet OS.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Also by buying an overpriced mac you are making Apple even more filthy rich. I work for an internet support company and most people *detest* dealing with macs. I feel my soul dying a little when someone is using a mac and calls for help and I have to try and look into the settings of the machine. Most of the time they just dont work and are overly complicated, the only thing worse is windows 8


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They're too expensive but I think they probably come with better video editing software which would appeal to me if the stars were all aligned correctly in other areas. Adobe suite products are very expensive legally.

There's that little tune as well thats nice that people use way to often on youtube. But I know where to get lots of creative commons free for commercial use music anyway... So not too big a deal.

I hate itunes though...


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 4, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Because not everybody in the world is you.
> 
> Nobody cares about your computer's specs, by the way.


 lol.

I started using Macs about 10 years ago for design work. I don't game, I don't care about modifying or building my own PC (yawn), I just want a laptop that is easy to operate and suits my needs, and prefer my Mac to every Windows laptop I have had the displeasure of using. I find the latter terribly cumbersome, but it's all personal preference...

Now, iPhone users who make sure the Apple logo is in _all_ selfies, that _is_ annoying.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

it's a great computing device. yeah, its games library isn't as extensive as PC's but doesn't matter, not a hardcore gamer and my specs are outdated for current games anyway. I have Windows installed on my mac, just in case, but my experience with it has been frustrating. I previously use XP and the reason my family switched to Mac is because my PC (family PC) was often infected with virus and it messed with the system. Windows 7 and 8 seems to be better. I like how Mac works better though, maybe you could say that I'm not used to using Windows, but the same can be said to you.

you said Mac is overpriced but isn't your PC overkill? probably due to different (overpriced) parts? I have a plan to built a PC with GTX 660 Ti and Intel i5 3570 and it will cost around $800.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I think the same question lol


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

If you out to buy a computer, have money to burn and have not idea about computers, a Mac is going to be the choice.

They are like owning a BMW or some fashion accessory.
They just look the best.

I do not know of any other OEM manufacturer which builds a machine which looks so good and appear so durable.

I will not ever purchase an OEM windows based system because they are just not good enough unless you pay the same or more than what you pay for a Mac.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> Great minds think alike! :teeth
> 
> High five :haha


Join me and let's rule the world with our great minds.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I use both. I have a Macbook Pro, and a Windows 8.1 Desktop.

I find both are useful OS, but what crashes on my Windows usually doesn't on my Mac. I was accustomed to seeing error messages until I got this new computer, and now I haven't seen any, at least from the Mac side of my laptop. I do have Windows 8.1 installed in a virtual machine on here (so I can run programs that I can't install on Mac OSX), but that is buggy as well. 

If you have the money, and you don't care about bloatware or seeing everything crash at once or freeze up the screen, and you don't like viruses, then you should get a Mac. It's worth the money.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Because I like it. I use it mainly for drawings and other media work and easier to manipulate. I made a partition for Windows to play games.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Another thing that must be said.

If you are in music, graphic arts, or something to do with writing, you need a Mac. If you are a computer coder, you can get by with a Windows partition, but you can't really design software on a Mac. 

It depends on what your goals are. I'm a musician, so I got a Mac. I don't regret it.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I use both. I have a Macbook Pro, and a Windows 8.1 Desktop.
> 
> I find both are useful OS, but what crashes on my Windows usually doesn't on my Mac. I was accustomed to seeing error messages until I got this new computer, and now I haven't seen any, at least from the Mac side of my laptop. I do have Windows 8.1 installed in a virtual machine on here (so I can run programs that I can't install on Mac OSX), but that is buggy as well.
> 
> If you have the money, and you don't care about bloatware or seeing everything crash at once or freeze up the screen, and you don't like viruses, then you should get a Mac. It's worth the money.


But Macs only don't get many viruses because they have limited market share in the PC market. That's a common misconception that people make to say Macs are better built. Hackers just build on code that will effect the most people, and that's windows.

Plus I'd rather have the more high end specs that comes along with the similarly priced PC than one of the Mac. It's unreal how weak they are comparatively when pinned head to head. But let's be honest here: Windows 8 is _AWFUL_.

I'd recommend a powerful PC with windows 7, by far their best OS, preferably custom built.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Subject 1 said:


> If you out to buy a computer, have money to burn and have not idea about computers, a Mac is going to be the choice.
> 
> They are like owning a BMW or some fashion accessory.
> They just look the best.
> ...


Sorry, not true.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> If you are a computer coder, you can get by with a Windows partition, but you can't really design software on a Mac.


I generally don't like Apple products and I don't agree with this statement. I prefer to develop my software on either Linux or Windows, but OS X certainly have its options for software development. In fact, development of software for iOS can only be done on a Mac the last I checked.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm talking about music production and graphic arts, which is both better on a Mac.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

because of the font/typeface. the text on the screen looks just like on paper, or close enough. the font hinting is just superb. linux being second and windows on third.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm considering buying a Mac. They've been far superior for design work in my experience. With Windows I get all kinds of weird errors and glitches when I'm trying to get stuff done. That's never been the case when I used a Mac. Even Linux has been more consistent and reliable than Windows.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ahvav said:


> Had 3 pc's in my life time. Never encountered a blue screen and never. Had a virus.
> 
> Proper care should keep everything stable.


I'm just a fan of computers in general. Linux is no slouch, either.


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'm talking about music production and graphic arts, which is both better on a Mac.


Well it depends on the program you use, and seeing as most software on the internet by far is designed for Windows it just depends on how hard you look.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'm talking about music production and graphic arts, which is both better on a Mac.


just curious, why do people say this? It wouldn't only have to do with software availability, because compuationally there are far faster PCs, and video encoding for editing is faster the better CPU you have, so as long as there is good software for the PC, why not do it on a 4770k or an ivy bridge e based rig, instead of an overpriced mac.

Not being condescending, just asking, what specifically makes macs better for creative stuff?

peace


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

If you're talking about a Mac Pro then it's really simple... A Mac Pro is a professional grade computer whereas the computer you build is consumer grade.

And lots of people would pay a premium to be able to take it to the store and have it fixed right there and than. Not many average joes and even tech heads want to deal with troubleshooting and RMA which could be a several week process.

Macs aren't that overpriced. Just go to Newegg and compare the pricing with the Mac. Obviously there's going to be a premium since you're paying for the labour, overhead, and customer service.

Mac Pros use PCIe SSDs fyi.. not SATA, as well as ECC memory, AMD FirePro's, etc... all professional grade hardware. If you want to argue that professional hardware is overpriced then okay I don't really have an argument for that besides the extra validation put into them.

It's sort of ironic when OP is asking why Macs are overpriced when there's so much waste in the gaming computer posted... The majority of games (like 99%) don't utilize more than four cores so putting $100 extra into an i7 rather than the GPU was stupid. The same goes for memory, 99% of games can only utilize 2GB of RAM because they're written in 32bit. Z77X UP5... waste of money. No aftermarket heatsink... I'm guessing it's not even overclocked so why waste money on a high-end board? VelociRaptor... lol.


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

> "Why would anyone want a mac?"


I guess my main reason would be simple...It's not Windows (namely Windows 8 ).

I considered buying a 15" MacBook Pro a few months ago while looking for a laptop to replace my desktop. At the time I simply couldn't justify spending over $2000 on a laptop.
I purchased a Lenovo with Windows 8 and installed Linux.

After 14 years of using (and being a defender of) Windows, I have no interest in using a Windows machine again, so if I need something more than just Linux -- a Mac it will be...Hell I'll even consider a Chromebook before I go back to Windows.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

thebadshepard said:


> just curious, why do people say this? It wouldn't only have to do with software availability, because compuationally there are far faster PCs, and video encoding for editing is faster the better CPU you have, so as long as there is good software for the PC, why not do it on a 4770k or an ivy bridge e based rig, instead of an overpriced mac.
> 
> Not being condescending, just asking, what specifically makes macs better for creative stuff?
> 
> peace


Logic is easily the best DAW for music creation in a professional environment. There is really only Logic and Protools, and the second is about three times as expensive.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Ahvav said:


> I would imagine logic to work just as well on my pc


if you are talking about 5.5.1 or earlier versions (which are about 10 years old), because it isn't being developed for windows anymore. it's been a mac only piece of audio software since apples acquisition of the logic brand.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Some people find it easier, like the UI better, etc. Some people prefer Linux too. Personally I think the same way as you. You can build a better pc with Windows for the money than a mac. But to some people that doesn't drive them away from the Apple market.

And yes I've heard that video editing and sound editing is better with a mac. I don't know personally, just going off what I've heard.

I think I've heard that Bill gates' house was designed with a mac lol.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'm talking about music production and graphic arts, which is both better on a Mac.


Gimp is a great editor for windows and Linux.....and then there are professional music editors for windows that have WAY more features than Mac and Linux...... and in terms of Linux it has far more features than the stupid Mac osx has.....Steve jobs is dead....so is Apple

If you like Mac osx I suggest you try this Linux os.....it looks just like Mac but is Linux 
http://os8.pearlinux.fr/download/


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

konqz said:


> I guess my main reason would be simple...It's not Windows (namely Windows 8 ).
> 
> I considered buying a 15" MacBook Pro a few months ago while looking for a laptop to replace my desktop. At the time I simply couldn't justify spending over $2000 on a laptop.
> I purchased a Lenovo with Windows 8 and installed Linux.
> ...


Try pear OS 8 its downloadable at this link.........it looks just like Mac but is linux and has way more features 
http://os8.pearlinux.fr/download/

I know you said you don't want Linux but if you want more features but like Mac......this OS is definitely for you


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Because Windows 8 is Awful on desktops and laptops.
I don't have a Mac, I can't afford them, but my laptop of choice would definitely be the Macbook Pro with Retina Display. They have the best screen, best touchpad, best keyboard, best Storage (Decently fast SSDs) and fantastic battery life. 
You generally only have apple products because you can afford that luxury.


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> Gimp is a great editor for windows and Linux.....and then there are professional music editors for windows that have WAY more features than Mac and Linux...... and in terms of Linux it has far more features than the stupid Mac osx has.....Steve jobs is dead....so is Apple
> 
> If you like Mac osx I suggest you try this Linux os.....it looks just like Mac but is Linux
> http://os8.pearlinux.fr/download/


I use GIMP all the time. The biggest problem for people is after years of using Photoshop, there is a bit of a learning curve to using GIMP. I'm still getting use to it after 10+ years with photoshop.



jsmith92 said:


> Try pear OS 8 its downloadable at this link.........it looks just like Mac but is linux and has way more features
> http://os8.pearlinux.fr/download/


 I've tried Pear, but it is one of the buggier Linux distro's I've tried. Elementary is fast, stable and actually has a more Mac like feel.
I'm using Kubuntu 13.10.



> *I know you said you don't want Linux* but if you want more features but like Mac......this OS is definitely for you


I'm not sure if this was meant for me or not, but I gave up Windows a few months ago and have been running Linux since 
I just said if Linux wasn't enough, I'd go to a Mac (or a Chromebook) before reverting back to Windows.
I'm (nearly) happily divorced from Windows. I still have a Windows Phone, but I don't use it enough to justify replacing right now...and I'm holding out hope that Jolla or Firefox OS come to Canada by time I need a new phone.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm very Windows oriented so I'd favor that platform more. However, I recently bought a 13" Macbook Air for its battery life, build quality, and small form factor. I'm running needed software like Fireworks, Illustrator, and Photoshop. Also found suitable application equivalent to one I'd use on Windows. I'm rather satisfied with it. I can run Windows on it, but its a battery hog and wouldn't be beneficial to me.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

konqz said:


> I use GIMP all the time. The biggest problem for people is after years of using Photoshop, there is a bit of a learning curve to using GIMP. I'm still getting use to it after 10+ years with photoshop.


GIMP is nothing short or awesome. And there's no shortage of useful tutorials on the web, anything you could think of doing you can, and without having to *purchase* additional plugins, those are free too.


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

beli mawr said:


> GIMP is nothing short or awesome. And there's no shortage of useful tutorials on the web, anything you could think of doing you can, and without having to *purchase* additional plugins, those are free too.


Agreed. A quick search yields plenty of tutorials. I like making gifs, and can't believe just how easy it is to do in GIMP.:clap


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

If I play online FPS with a few friends a mic comes in very handy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gimp is awesome. Especially Gimp for the Mac. It is more user intuitive than for the Windows platform.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate macs, they look pretty but thats about their only redeeming quality. It probably stems from my time at a design school where we had to use macs (no idea why) for maya, and the mac version of maya was insanely buggy.
I guess its just what your used to, but i just think macs are all style and no substance, PCs are much more user friendly.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> I hate macs, they look pretty but thats about their only redeeming quality. It probably stems from my time at a design school where we had to use macs (no idea why) for maya, and the mac version of maya was insanely buggy.
> I guess its just what your used to, but i just think macs are all style and no substance, PCs are much more user friendly.


Apple will be dead in 10-20 years I bet


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

running man said:


> That is 100% false.
> 
> iOS may be limited, but OS X is not.


If you like a Linux fork claimed to be "innovative"


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

jsmith92 said:


> Apple will be dead in 10-20 years I bet


Its not that i don't like apple, i love my ipod, and itunes is the **** i just don't like their computers.


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

bottleofblues said:


> Its not that i don't like apple, i love my ipod, and itunes is the **** i just don't like their computers.


:doh iPods are essentially being replaced by smartphones...and iTunes! Unless it has improved, it was the single buggiest and bloated program I've ever used.



jsmith92 said:


> Apple will be dead in 10-20 years I bet


Anything is possible, but I wouldn't count on it. Apple's cash reserve can help them survive that long alone...Just like MS.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> If you like a Linux fork claimed to be "innovative"


If you're referring to OS X, it's actually a BSD derivative.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

s2panda said:


> If you're talking about a Mac Pro then it's really simple... A Mac Pro is a professional grade computer whereas the computer you build is consumer grade.
> 
> And lots of people would pay a premium to be able to take it to the store and have it fixed right there and than. Not many average joes and even tech heads want to deal with troubleshooting and RMA which could be a several week process.
> 
> ...


What makes a mac based workstation superior to a windows based workstation?...... And i thought for sure that macbooks were equipped with an NVIDIA GeForce GT not a FirePro, which is a major downsize from what you were saying.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiba said:


> What makes a mac based workstation superior to a windows based workstation?......


I'm just gonna put it out there this week....my windows was getting random BSODs so I wiped the hard drive and installed xubuntu 13.10 fully....I am only going to virtualized windows in virtual box if I ever need it since my computer is more than capable of doing so....WINDOWS SUCKSSSSSSSS SO MUCH ITS UP THERE WITH MAC....Linux is the future of computing and is already on mobile platforms.....iOS is a locked down version of Linux optimized for mobile devices...android is a mobile version of Linux mixed with a java base....and Mac is a locked down version of Linux.......windows is based on some old code they wrote years ago and personally until they bring the start menu and regular ui back I'm sticking with linux....PERIOD....additionally Linux is super fast and is on the fastest supercomputer in the world right now......on top of this windows is lacking in features and is primarily for the non tech savvy group....although Linux is coming out with basic user friendly versions these days......Linux and windows used to be just terminal and dos....and still are underneath....so basically windows has hardly changed whereas Linux has evolved dramatically


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Never said they were superior and that wasn't even the argument? We're solely talking about how 'overpriced' Macs are yet most people who says this stupid statement never actually backs up their claim.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Kiba said:


> What makes a mac based workstation superior to a windows based workstation?...... And i thought for sure that macbooks were equipped with an NVIDIA GeForce GT not a FirePro, which is a major downsize from what you were saying.


Mac Pro is different from a Mac*book* Pro. But a Macbook Pro is still deemed a professional grade notebook and its pricing is in line with Lenevo Thinkpads, Dell Latitudes, HP Elitebooks, etc


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Never said they were superior and that wasn't even the argument? We're solely talking about how 'overpriced' Macs are yet most people who says this stupid statement never actually backs up their claim.


Mac IS overpriced.....for the specs of the 13 inch mac at this link http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/ you could get a windows PC with twice the specs and then install Linux which would completely speed it up.....$1299 for a stupid 13 inch laptop.....ya you are high if you think that isn't overpriced


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Never said they were superior and that wasn't even the argument? We're solely talking about how 'overpriced' Macs are yet most people who says this stupid statement never actually backs up their claim.


My bad, i read your post wrong... On another note, can you link me to a Macbook pro with a Firepro though? I'm mildly curious now that you brought it up.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

I was referring to the desktop Mac Pro which has FirePro's. Macbook Pros use Iris and Geforce.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Mac Pro is different from a Mac*book* Pro. But a Macbook Pro is still deemed a professional grade notebook and its pricing is in line with Lenevo Thinkpads, Dell Latitudes, HP Elitebooks, etc


It is not in line because when you compare the screen sizes and specs of these so called in line laptops.......the specs of the non apple products well exceed those of the apple brand.....now if apple would just make it legal to install Mac OSX on a windows PC and make it easy I bet the market for apple would skyrocket..... But they don't and they won't so therefore we are stuck buying a mac just for the brand.......when you pay for a mac you are basically paying for the operating system......this is because apples OS install disks are around $30 to purchase but you can only install them on apple computers which is a scam that stupid consumers are willing to endure


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> Mac IS overpriced.....for the specs of the 13 inch mac at this link http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/ you could get a windows PC with twice the specs and then install Linux which would completely speed it up.....$1299 for a stupid 13 inch laptop.....ya you are high if you think that isn't overpriced


Again, this is just another uneducated opinion. No one in this thread has actually proven their point of Mac's being overpriced. Linking me a consumer grade laptop doesn't prove this point.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Again, this is just another uneducated opinion. No one in this thread has actually proven their point of Mac's being overpriced. Linking me a consumer grade laptop doesn't prove this point.


I just proved it to you go look up windows laptops.....you are a sad mac groupie I feel sorry for you....Steve jobs is dead and so is apple


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Proved what? Telling me that Macs are overpriced is apparently proving it? So if I told you pigs fly then that must be the truth?

No sense in arguing with you, continue being ignorant by all means. I don't even use a Mac fyi, I'm just not an ignorant consumer.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm bored so I'm just gonna compare a laptop of another brand to the $ 1300 Mac and see how they measure up.

http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/specs-retina/

http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9333/pd?oc=dncwp1700s&model_id=xps-13-9333

So they both cost the same.

The Mac has a (apparently, as the Mac page doesn't say the models) I5-4258U while the Dell has an I5-4200U. The 4258U seems to benchmark as around 33% faster than the 4200U. They both have the same ammount of RAM at the same speed and a SSD with the same size. The Mac has an integrated GPU Iris 5100 which seems to be 20-30% faster than the Dell's HD 4400. The Mac has a greater resolution but I don't really know which one is better quality overall.

All in all and with just a quick look it seems like the Mac is certainly noticiably more powerful at the exact same price unless I'm missing something.

In any case I think the brilliance (and evil) of Apple is convincing the average consumer that they "need" a $ +1300 laptop when the majority of them would probably do fine with something in the 700-800 price range.


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

Macs are overpriced but it doesn't mean they're bad computers.
I think Macs are great, especially if you're a graphic designer or work with Adobe products. Also the interface is elegant and simple (once you get used to it). And overall they're pretty powerful machines.

Not everyone has the knowledge to build their own rig without messing up everything. Yes, it's cheaper and more economic, but it's difficult for the average consumer.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

A macburger? Lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I'm bored so I'm just gonna compare a laptop of another brand to the $ 1300 Mac and see how they measure up.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/specs-retina/
> 
> ...


Yes exactly they are evil machines


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

konqz said:


> :doh iPods are essentially being replaced by smartphones...and iTunes! Unless it has improved, it was the single buggiest and bloated program I've ever used.
> 
> Anything is possible, but I wouldn't count on it. Apple's cash reserve can help them survive that long alone...Just like MS.


You're right itunes is buggy and bloated but i still love it despite it. I've tried using other audio playing software and they just suck in comparison, itunes is the only one that is intuitive and user friendly so i just put up with its faults.


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

I came close to spending over $2000 on a 15" MacBook Pro, but opted for a $900 Lenovo with Win8 (replaced with Linux).

I have nothing against MacBook's, and overpriced is IMO subjective. I spent $900 (well, close to $1000 w/tax) on a laptop (which did replace my desktop). Some could argue that I overpaid when I could have purchased a (sub) $500 laptop.

I can't actually speak to it, but there has to be a reason as to why Apple is constantly ranked top for support. For some that can be worth the higher price. However where I live there is no Apple store, so depending on which store I buy a MacBook/iMac from, I could end up travelling 80+km.

Others have no interest (lazy) in installing another operating system to replace Windows, so paying a higher price to have something that isn't Windows out of the box can be worth the higher cost (just look at how hot Chromebooks are currently).

The argument could be made that the Dell XPS13 with Ubuntu is overpriced as well (starting at $1250).


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

konqz said:


> I came close to spending over $2000 on a 15" MacBook Pro, but opted for a $900 Lenovo with Win8 (replaced with Linux).
> 
> I have nothing against MacBook's, and overpriced is IMO subjective. I spent $900 (well, close to $1000 w/tax) on a laptop (which did replace my desktop). Some could argue that I overpaid when I could have purchased a (sub) $500 laptop.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't ever buy laptop with Linux preinstalled those are overpriced as well......you need to get a cheaper windows one like the one you bought and install xubuntu.....Ubuntu is the ugly unity interface Linux variant whereas xubuntu is clean and simple to use


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

konqz said:


> I came close to spending over $2000 on a 15" MacBook Pro, but opted for a $900 Lenovo with Win8 (replaced with Linux).
> 
> I have nothing against MacBook's, and overpriced is IMO subjective. I spent $900 (well, close to $1000 w/tax) on a laptop (which did replace my desktop). Some could argue that I overpaid when I could have purchased a (sub) $500 laptop.
> 
> ...


So I do respect you for knowing how to install Linux good job man


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably the appeal from the beginning, and even now but to a lesser extent is conrol over the hardware. It makes for simpler support. Apple doesn't have to worry about hardware from 500 different vendors. Therefore, neither do the software developers. Have a problem? What Mac do you have? Ok, let's see where the problem can be... the possibilities are rather limited.

Now on the PC side. Application X keeps crashing on WIndows. What processor do you have? What chipset on the motherboard? How much memory? Are you using the proper memory type? What video card? How much video memory? And so on and so on. An application that works flawlessly on one PC could potentially crash immediately every time on another. It's a support nightmare that Apple and software developers really don't have to deal with. And that is why you won't see OS X on non-Apple computers as well.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Proved what? Telling me that Macs are overpriced is apparently proving it? So if I told you pigs fly then that must be the truth?
> 
> No sense in arguing with you, continue being ignorant by all means. I don't even use a Mac fyi, I'm just not an ignorant consumer.


Then why are you advocating for something that ripped off Linux


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Proved what? Telling me that Macs are overpriced is apparently proving it? So if I told you pigs fly then that must be the truth?
> 
> No sense in arguing with you, continue being ignorant by all means. I don't even use a Mac fyi, I'm just not an ignorant consumer.


You probably didn't even look it up


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Drakey said:


> My Mac accomplishes what I need it for. I got a ton of discounts on it because my mother works in the school system and because I'm a student, so it didn't cost me that much extra.
> I don't hate PC fanboys because they use PCs, I think PCs are great computers, but I do hate that PC fanboys feel the overbearing need to start **** with Mac users just because they see somebody using a Mac. We use what we use because we prefer that product, you can use what you want to use, just shut the hell up about what I use.


See again another person settling for crap


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't be jealous of my BMW. You've got a Ford Mustang with all that engine. Be proud!


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

AskNoQuarter said:


> Don't be jealous of my BMW. You've got a Ford Mustang with all that engine. Be proud!


Linux is the future of computing


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

AskNoQuarter said:


> Don't be jealous of my BMW. You've got a Ford Mustang with all that engine. Be proud!


I'd rather push a Pontiac (although I've never had to push mine) than drive a Ford. Or BMW. 



jsmith92 said:


> Linux is the future of computing


I have been using Linux for two decades now. I use it regularly have no Windows or other OSes. People have proclaimed this for just as long, and it hasn't happened. And, as much as I love Linux and hate to say it, Linux has it's niches but is not going to be making any significant headway against the Big Two on the desktop.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> I'd rather push a Pontiac (although I've never had to push mine) than drive a Ford. Or BMW.
> 
> I have been using Linux for two decades now. I use it regularly have no Windows or other OSes. People have proclaimed this for just as long, and it hasn't happened. And, as much as I love Linux and hate to say it, Linux has it's niches but is not going to be making any significant headway against the Big Two on the desktop.


Just wait........ People are claiming Mac is better than Linux when it came from the same place as linux....which goes to show that if Mac stays alive Linux most likely will as well


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> Just wait........ People are claiming Mac is better than Linux when it came from the same place as linux....which goes to show that if Mac stays alive Linux most likely will as well


As I stated earlier, MacOS X is not based on Linux, it's based on FreeBSD with a Mach microkernel. It's UI is basically a next generation NeXTStep, with their own enhancements to make it familiar to users or previous MacOS versions.

MacOS is a certified UNIX. Linux is "UNIX-like". They are two distinctly different animals.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> As I stated earlier, MacOS X is not based on Linux, it's based on FreeBSD with a Mach microkernel. It's UI is basically a next generation NeXTStep, with their own enhancements to make it familiar to users or previous MacOS versions.
> 
> MacOS is a certified UNIX. Linux is "UNIX-like". They are two distinctly different animals.


I didn't say Mac was based on linux all I said was that as long as Mac stays around.......so will linux because most Linux users hate Mac and they most likely will stay with Linux


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> I didn't say Mac was based on linux all I said was that as long as Mac stays around.......so will linux because most Linux users hate Mac and they most likely will stay with Linux


In my own personal experience (and for myself as well), most Linux users hate Windows and are indifferent to Mac/Apple.
I really have no reason to dislike Apple products (the company itself is different).


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> Just wait........ People are claiming Mac is better than Linux when it came from the same place as linux....which goes to show that if Mac stays alive Linux most likely will as well





jsmith92 said:


> I didn't say Mac was based on linux all I said was that as long as Mac stays around.......so will linux because most Linux users hate Mac and they most likely will stay with Linux


I'm sorry, then I must be misinterpreting the first statement "same place", as well as one a few days previous of MacOS being a Linux fork (can't multiquote over several pages it seems).


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> I'm sorry, then I must be misinterpreting the first statement "same place", as well as one a few days previous of MacOS being a Linux fork (can't multiquote over several pages it seems).


Oh ya I realized I was wrong.....but Mac does have a Linux backend and now I realized I'm kind of indifferent to it all so now I'd be fine with owning a Mac.....it's just that I because I never have owned one before lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm just going to install windows 8 now because I have to since uefi won't work with my win 7 USB disk


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

beli mawr said:


> I have been using Linux for two decades now. I use it regularly have no Windows or other OSes. People have proclaimed this for just as long, and it hasn't happened. And, as much as I love Linux and hate to say it, Linux has it's niches but is not going to be making any significant headway against the Big Two on the desktop.


Depends on how you look at Linux's success. If you include things like Android and Chromebooks, Linux has been quite successful over the past couple of years.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

GiftofGABA said:


>


This isn't actually directed at you GiftofGABA, but can you turn off that light on the back of the laptop? (the apple logo). Looks bloody annoying.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

konqz said:


> This isn't actually directed at you GiftofGABA, but can you turn off that light on the back of the laptop? (the apple logo). Looks bloody annoying.


https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1565502

You cannot turn off the light without voiding your warranty and opening up the case of the laptop......the apple logo uses backlight from the back of the LCD display to light up and therefore is a very difficult thing to do...now you could buy a case or skin to cover it up if you wanted


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

konqz said:


> Depends on how you look at Linux's success. If you include things like Android and Chromebooks, Linux has been quite successful over the past couple of years.


No argument here about Android and Chrome. However, my original statement was in regards to desktops, and it's standing against MacOS and Windows. Yes, Android and Chrome are Linux based, but are specialized, and a limited subset of Linux functionality. And how many people actually know it's Linux, as compared the near immediate brand recognition of the others (Windows Phone, iPhone)?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> No argument here about Android and Chrome. However, my original statement was in regards to desktops, and it's standing against MacOS and Windows. Yes, Android and Chrome are Linux based, but are specialized, and a limited subset of Linux functionality. And how many people actually know it's Linux, as compared the near immediate brand recognition of the others (Windows Phone, iPhone)?


I doubt more than 10% know...most people are uninformed idiots


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> I dount more than 10% know...most people are uninformed idiots


They're not "uninformed idiots". No one has made it known to them. Do you see Sansung, Motorola (now part of Google), etc. advertising "based on Linux"? No, they advertise it as a "Google Android device" as if Google did everything from the start.

That's what brand recognition is all about.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It's a lot easier to screencap with a Mac.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

mattmc said:


> It's a lot easier to screencap with a Mac.


And you think that's a good reason......ha


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> They're not "uninformed idiots". No one has made it known to them. Do you see Sansung, Motorola (now part of Google), etc. advertising "based on Linux"? No, they advertise it as a "Google Android device" as if Google did everything from the start.
> 
> That's what brand recognition is all about.


And if you are an uinformed idiot due to the media than you are still an uninformed idiot.....you seem to be quite informed so I am not referring to you


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Your specs are very similar to mine! I also have an i7 3700k, GTX 660 Ti, and 16GB of RAM. This is cool. haha


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Your specs are very similar to mine! I also have an i7 3700k, GTX 660 Ti, and 16GB of RAM. This is cool. haha


Funny thing is that I have a laptop as well with an i7, dual gt650m SLI (only difference), and 16gb of ram lol


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

okay, so I don't want to go on a ranting rampage, so all I have to say about this, is I strongly dislike apple, I detest it with many rivers of my being. Seriously like 98.6705%... Or 100%, probably the latter


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Different people have different reasons. For the most part it has nothing to do with hardware, which, as you say, can be obtained much cheaper.

Some people (and an increasingly large amount of software developers) prefer the OS and/or the software available to it, which is superior and/or standard for work in certain industries. Unix-like-ness is also a perk. I don't see where your "very limited" comes from. 

That said, I have a strong dislike for Apple as a whole, and pretty much refuse to buy any of their products.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Wildman said:


> That said, I have a strong dislike for Apple as a whole, and pretty much refuse to buy any of their products.


Same here. My dislike became greater when I found a new iPod nano on the bus, and could not find the owner, I decided to explore. I went to "About" and found a lot of the software used was Free Software. It would be nice if they contributed to those projects, but I doubt if anything, it's nothing more than pocket change. They have no obligation, but since they make a nice bit of money off such projects, would not be a bad gesture.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I like Apple, because they put effort into their products.

I'd actually like to see Microsoft sign with just one tech company, that is high end, and be able to put out good machines for once. But until that day comes, Apple wins, simply because their good machines run better than bad Windows machines.

And I have both. I like Gateway, I actually think Gateway, Dell, and Acer are probably the only computer companies that are putting quality into their products. Toshiba is ****e.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Because they like to be ****ed in the ***.


----------

